
RailsAdmin: Rails3 easy-to-use interface for managing your data - bjonathan
https://github.com/sferik/rails_admin
======
injekt
This project was implemented as a Ruby Summer of Code project, and the guys
have some of the best mentors around. It just works, and it works well. It's
extremely new and I think the source could do with some work, but the
interface is beautiful and it's extremely simple to use. These guys have done
well and I can honestly see this library being a huge part of Rails
application administration

------
kjf
I would like to have seen a demo site where I could check it out without
having to setup a project. Looks good from the screenshots though.

Another rails admin alternative is <https://github.com/fesplugas/typus>

~~~
thomasfl
Looks promising. Does anyone know any other alternatives?

~~~
reedlaw
I'm using ActiveScaffold which is useful both for admin and the frontend (but
no Rails 3 support).

~~~
clyfe
Volker's fork works great on Rails 3, and also supports jQuery

<https://github.com/vhochstein/active_scaffold>

------
Daishiman
How does it compare to the Django Admin?

~~~
kingkilr
Not really, other than it's a port of MerbAdmin, which actually uses the
Django stylesheets and Javascript (to the point where it violates the license,
by failing to reproduce the text of the BSD license).

~~~
sferik
Thank you for pointing this out. Before I started the project, I requested
permission from Wilson Miner to use the stylesheets and javascripts from
Django and added his name to the acknowledgments, but I neglected to add the
BSD license.

This error has been corrected in: [https://github.com/sferik/merb-
admin/commit/b5462f4b73d44447...](https://github.com/sferik/merb-
admin/commit/b5462f4b73d444477cc411fd7b226cd81dde1dd1)

------
fruitcakelover
does it support datamapper?

~~~
bhousel
I looked through the code quickly, and it seems to rely on ActiveRecord for
the History model.

However it probably wouldn't be too difficult to make an ORM-independent
version of this, if that's the only place ActiveRecord is used. An admin tool
really only needs to use the models that you have created elsewhere in your
project. So they could make the history part of this configurable and allow
you to supply your own model to handle those functions. It would be like how
most authentication modules let you write your own User model, as long as you
put a 'magic include' in that model to pull in the authentication stuff.

~~~
hurrycane
It very simple to write a quick DataMapper adapter for RailsAdmin. The thing
with the history model is going to be changed probably on Saturday's BugMash.

